# Bath time over!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo all dried and fluffy!


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Whatelet a cuddly teddy bear&#128515;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh  Hi Leo, you're adorable!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahh, Leo looks so clean, fluffy and cuddly. Bet he smells good too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smells great and feels soooo silky!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww....he looks so soft!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

precious boy


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't that the best? He looks so cute and I bet he smells great too. I bought Bio Groom Super White for Tim's last bath and it is by far the best smelling shampoo I've used plus it worked great. I have previousely used CC White on White and I think I like Bio Groom better. I'm at the beach this weekend, no mud here, so he's stayed a little cleaner then if we were at home. Thankfully sand doesn't pose any problems.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I guess he can't help his cuteness, can he? LOL


----------

